# Cleo aka Alnakeed Sparkler



## jungle (May 29, 2012)

This Cleo my Sphynx cat


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love alnakeed sphynx. She breeds beautiful cats and yours is a wee stunner!


----------



## jungle (May 29, 2012)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I love alnakeed sphynx. She breeds beautiful cats and yours is a wee stunner!


Thank you


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely baby  Alnakeed rock :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub: Such a cheeky little face


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love her eyes


----------



## Emma1978 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow what a lovely looking cat but I dont think i'd really like to own one because on he skin thing lol I like fur


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

She is gorgeous nakey baby :001_wub:, I love Sphynx cats!


----------

